# T Track



## Kieran62 (16 Jun 2012)

Morning all.

Can someone tell me if the festool guide clamps fit into the t track sold by Axminster.
I'm building a movable assembly table for my workshop and would like to incorporate the t track into the sides and end of the table.

Thanks in advance
Kieran


----------



## RogerS (24 Jun 2012)

Kieran...I might have both of these bits but, in case they're not the same as what you have in mind, if you could give links to the exact items then it will save both our time.


----------



## Kieran62 (25 Jun 2012)

Evening Rodger.

The T track I'm thinking of using is this one, http://www.axminster.co.uk/axminster-ax ... rod840636/ and I've got both of these clamps, just wondered if they fit into the track to use as holdowns.
Hope they do as I've already routed the groove into the table top  

Thanks for your help
Kieran


----------



## RogerS (26 Jun 2012)

In a word, no. Sorry mate...guess it's back to the drawing board!

The depth of the slot on the T-track is only 5mm but even if you ground down the Festool clamps, I think you'll find that the T-track won't last very long as the lip that would hold the clamp in place is only just over 1mm wide


----------



## Kieran62 (26 Jun 2012)

Oh well.

Thanks for the info Roger.
I've seen the festool clamps used somewhere on the net with a track, but for the life of me, I can't remember where :? 

As you say back to the drawing board, maybe inspiration will strike tomorrow!

Thanks again
Kieran


----------



## RogerS (26 Jun 2012)

If it's only light clamping then couldn't you make your own eccentric clamps fixed to the T Track with a bolt?


----------



## PeterA (27 Jun 2012)

There is a thread on the Festool Owner's Group Forum about compatible T-tracks and aluminium profile at the moment, hope this helps!


----------



## Kieran62 (27 Jun 2012)

Thanks for that Peter; looks like I need Incra t track to fit the clamps I have.
Some of the prices I've found in the UK are ridiculous :evil: http://www.langtoninfo.co.uk/showitem.a ... 62&loc=GBP £64 before postage!!
I'll have to think about whether it's worth including it at that price.
Got the base and top done and I'll post a WIP when I get finished.

Thanks everyone for your help.

Kieran


----------



## marcros (27 Jun 2012)

try http://www.woodworkersworkshop.co.uk/Page3INCRA.html


----------



## PeterA (28 Jun 2012)

I think this should work: 
http://aluminium-profile.co.uk/acatalog ... _Slot.html
and seems more reasonably priced. Similar profile is also on ebay.


----------



## Kieran62 (28 Jun 2012)

Thanks for the links.

Marcros, phoned this morning, they seem a lot more reasonable  
Peter, I'm routing a groove along the front edge of the bench for the t track and don't think I've got enough depth of timber for the profile in your link; but it has given me an idea for my next project for my SCMS.  

Kieran


----------



## WandrinAndy (28 Jun 2012)

Kieran62":90gdtq7q said:


> I've seen the festool clamps used somewhere on the net with a track, but for the life of me, I can't remember where :?



This is one place where the festool clamps are used with a track. Some nice ideas in here....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=pl ... b6CDW5-Sv4


----------



## chippy1970 (19 Nov 2012)

Just to update this thread and help anyone in the future. I built a drill press table the other day and used some old Rutlands t track I had laying round . I found that my festool clamps fit perfectly in it .

So if you need it to fit clamps get the Rutlands t track


----------



## Hobbyshop (26 Nov 2012)

Hi Chippy
Can you confirm that is the 1/2" tee track, and whether you are using the screw type clamps or the quick clamps?
Thanks


----------

